# Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!



## Mahi-Mahi (21. April 2006)

Fulminanter Saison Start auf den Kapverden.Jörg Dieter Haselhorst (Boot:Andromeda)berichtet vom gestrigen Tag,3 Boote auf See-´´Bebiche´´Peter Döbler,´´Happy Hooker´´Berno Niehbuhr +´´Andromeda´´.
Bis zum Nachmittag 18 Blue Marlin von 29 Strikes !!! gefangen und releast#6 
Neid!! Wish to be there.

                              Tight Lines         Jan#h


----------



## Karstein (21. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Woooooow, das ist ein Saison-Auftakt! |uhoh: 

Und nu bitte noch die aktuellen Meldungen zu den Azores, Jan.  

TL

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch (21. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Ich dachte schon die Big Gamer wären alle umgekommen.  

Das ist wirklich ein toller Auftakt, hoffentlich geht es weiter so.


----------



## FalkenFisch (21. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



to be there!!!

18 Marlins auf drei Booten bei 29 Strikes; da kommt keine Langeweile auf!!

Glückwunsch#6


----------



## saily (21. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Fulminanter Saison Start auf den Kapverden.Jörg Dieter Haselhorst (Boot:Andromeda)berichtet vom gestrigen Tag,3 Boote auf See-´´Bebiche´´Peter Döbler,´´Happy Hooker´´Berno Niehbuhr +´´Andromeda´´.
> Bis zum Nachmittag 18 Blue Marlin von 29 Strikes !!! gefangen und releast#6
> Neid!! Wish to be there.
> 
> Tight Lines Jan#h


 

Hallo zusammen,

na das sind ja mal fulminante Neuigkeiten!! Das könnte von mir aus gern
so weitergehen:k !! Im Mai gehts für 5 Ausfahrten mit Bernos Happy Hooker
nach Cabo:g !  Ich wär ja schon zufrieden wenn ich endlich nur EINEN Marlin
zu Gesicht bekommen würde... es kribbelt schon!|rolleyes 

Tight Lines

saily|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (22. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Moinsen,

na, mit so einem Start versaut man sich ja das ganze Anglerleben danach...
Im Durschnitt 10 Strikes und 6 Fische per Boot...
Da kann alles was danach kommt ja nur noch schlechter werden...    
Man gut ich bin nicht da... 
Obwohl, vielleicht nur mal ganz kurz ne Leine reinhalten, nur zum gucken ob da was ist.... |engel: 

All the best
Ansgar

PS: hier ist es mittlerweile mit Schwerttraegern boes ruhig geworden, mal sehen, ob der Winter mal ein paar Tunas offshore bringt...


----------



## saily (23. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Hallo Ansgar,

werde einen Bericht schreiben sobald ich zurück bin - auch wenn ich mir meine gesamte Anglerkarriere durch dieses Ziel versaut haben sollte...!
Falls alles klappen solllte, wie ichs mir vorstelle könnte ich mein schlechtes Gewwissen kaum mehr unterdrücken - mit 27 schon nen Marlin gefangen - puh - das wäre hart. Hope it will hapen...:g 

Tight Lines

saily#h


----------



## Sailfisch (23. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



			
				saily schrieb:
			
		

> Falls alles klappen solllte, wie ichs mir vorstelle könnte ich mein schlechtes Gewwissen kaum mehr unterdrücken - mit 27 schon nen Marlin gefangen - puh - das wäre hart. Hope it will hapen...:g



Neee, das geht ja auch gar nicht, deshalb habe ich beim letzten Malediventrip dem marlin auch den Köder vor der Nase weggezogen. Sonst kann man sich ja mit 30 erschießen, weil man alles gefangen hat. :q :q :q


----------



## ThomasL (23. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

@saily

deine Chancen stehen sehr gut, dass es auf Cabo Verde mit dem Marlin klappt, Mai soll ein sehr guter Monat sein dort, das Durchschnittsgewicht zwar etwas kleiner als im Herbst, dafür aber anzahlmässig mehr. Ich war vor drei Jahren Ende September dort. Wir haben zu zweit auch je 2 Marlins gefangen.


----------



## Marlin1 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Hey, Glückwunsch Ansgar,

dein *1.000* Beitrag !!! |good: #g |laola: 

Aber Saily fang du ruhig mal einen Marlin, du weißt doch es gibt
noch ein paar Billfisharten mehr, da hast du noch genug zu tun !
Besser du fängst früh, also jetzt an !!! |supergri 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## saily (26. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Glückwunsch Ansgar,
> 
> dein *1.000* Beitrag !!! |good: #g |laola:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Reinhold,

na ja - ein paar Sails (woher sonst der Name...) und nen kleinen Broadbill hab ich auch schon hinter mir - aber du hast ja recht - es gäbe natürlich selbst wenn es mit dem Blue Marlin klappen sollte immer noch viiiieel zu tun... nen 
weissen, nen schwarzen, einen Stripi, einen Spearfish und auch noch den alles übertreffenden Hornhecht|supergri . 

Ich kann mich also - komme was wolle - noch viele Jahre mit meinem Lieblingshobby beschäftigen...!! Und das ist auch gut so|rolleyes 

Tight Lines

saily#h


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Ist ja irre !!! Durchschnittlich 6 releaste Marlin je Boot an einem Vormittag !!! :m

Datt is ja wohl der Traum eines jeden Anglers !!! :k |uhoh:


----------



## Ansgar (27. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Glückwunsch Ansgar,
> 
> dein *1.000* Beitrag !!! |good: #g |laola:
> 
> ...




Moin Reinhold,

da sag ich doch gleich in meinem 1001sten Beitra mal fix danke zu den Glueckwuenschen!  

Also, as usual all the best
Ansgar


----------



## FalkenFisch (28. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

@ saily:

Na, wenn Du bei 5 Ausfahrten zu der Jahreszeit dort keinen Marlin hast, solltest Du vielleicht mit Golfspielen anfangen !

Ich drück´die Daumen und freu´mich auf Bericht nebst Pics.

Gruß,
FalkenFisch


----------



## Mako68 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Fulminanter Saison Start auf den Kapverden.Jörg Dieter Haselhorst (Boot:Andromeda)berichtet vom gestrigen Tag,3 Boote auf See-´´Bebiche´´Peter Döbler,´´Happy Hooker´´Berno Niehbuhr +´´Andromeda´´.
> Bis zum Nachmittag 18 Blue Marlin von 29 Strikes !!! gefangen und releast#6
> Neid!! Wish to be there.
> 
> Tight Lines Jan#h


 
Hallo Allerseits,

mein erster Eintrag und ich muß leider gleich etwas "meckern" :

Ich war selbst vom 12.04-26.04 in Mindelo (11 Tage Charter auf der Happy Hooker II mit Capt. Simon Bracey). Die Andromeda war in diesem Zeitraum nicht einen Tag zum fischen. Capt. Zak hat in der Zeit das Boot fertig gemacht, da heute (oder morgen?!) Jörg Dieter Haselhorst eintrifft! Laut Beitrag sollen am 19. oder 20.04 18 Blue Marlin gefangen worden sein???...stimmt auch nicht! Gemeint ist wohl folgendes: Am 18.04 wurden 12 Marline released und zwar von der Hooker II (5), Bibiche (5) und dem Franzosen (2)!

So und nun genug der Haarspalterei: Insgesamt war es ein fantastisches fischen. Wir (mein alter Herr und ich) konnten in 11 Tagen 16 Blue Marlin releasen. Das Gewicht der Marline variierte so zw. 120kg und 250kg! Wobei ein besonders schönes Exemplar auf 350kg geschätzt wurde! Wir haben hauptsächlich mit Lures (Topp: Moldcraft "WideRange" und LegendLure "Andromeda" in purple/black)geschleppt und die letzten tage dann "switch and bait" auf 50lbs stand-up gefischt! Letzteres war für uns noch ziemliches Neuland und entspr. haben wir da auch ein paar Marline vergeigt. Mit ein wenig Übung hat es dann aber prima geklappt! Und der Thrill ist ja einfach ungleich höher als beim reinen Lure trolling! 

Tight Lines,

Marc Neufeldt


----------



## FalkenFisch (28. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

:m  Na dann erst einmal herzlichen willkommen im Board!

Info´s aus erster Hand sind uns doch allen hier am liebsten. Insofern betrachte ich Deinen Beitrag auch nicht als "meckern", sondern eher als authentische Korrektur.

Habt Ihr vielleicht für die daheim darbende Big-Game-Fangemeinde auch ein paar Bilder zum wärmen?

Gruß

FalkenFisch


----------



## Sailfisch (28. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



			
				Mako68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> mein erster Eintrag und ich muß leider gleich etwas "meckern" :
> 
> ...



Hallo Marc!

Zunächst willkommen an Board! Freut mich einen weiteren Big Gamer im AB begrüßen zu können. Würde mich sehr freuen in Zukunft viele interessante Postings von Dir zu lesen.

Glückwunsch auch zu Deinem tollen Fangergebnis!


----------



## sharkhooker (29. April 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Moin
Sounds very nice, your reportings

Tight lines


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Hallo Marc (Mako 68 ) welcome on Board und Glückwunsch für die schöne Fang Bilanz eurer Cabo Verde Tour.Mir war es auch schon 4 Mal vergönnt mit Peter und Berno zu fischen und ich bin gottlob nie ohne Marlin wieder abgereist.Du hast recht das die Andromeda erst ab 28.04. gefischt hat dh.nur Berno,Peter und Calou haben gefischt aber die 18 zu 29 Blues am betreffenden Tag hat Zac Conde an Jörg Dieter übermittelt und der wird sich als international renommierter Profi wohl nicht so doll verzählt haben.

                              Tight Lines                 Jan#h


----------



## Marlin1 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*

Och nee,

bitte nicht wieder die Diskussion ' Hörensagen gegen selbst dagewesen' .
Lasst das, auch wenns von der Akademie kommt !

Übrigens Herzlich Wilkommen Marc, wir kennen uns ja aus anderen Boards.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Mako68 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cabo Verde-Fishing is red hot !!!*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc (Mako 68 ) welcome on Board und Glückwunsch für die schöne Fang Bilanz eurer Cabo Verde Tour.Mir war es auch schon 4 Mal vergönnt mit Peter und Berno zu fischen und ich bin gottlob nie ohne Marlin wieder abgereist.Du hast recht das die Andromeda erst ab 28.04. gefischt hat dh.nur Berno,Peter und Calou haben gefischt aber die 18 zu 29 Blues am betreffenden Tag hat Zac Conde an Jörg Dieter übermittelt und der wird sich als international renommierter Profi wohl nicht so doll verzählt haben.
> 
> Tight Lines Jan#h


 
Klar ist Zak (wird übrigens wirklich mit "k" geschrieben) ein absoluter Profi und vor allem ein netter Kerl...keine Frage! Wir haben abends oft im Club zusammen gesessen. 
Er war auch 1x auf unsere Einladung mit zum fischen auf der Hooker II; das 2te Mal war er dann morgens leider etwas "unpässlich" #g ... und blieb lieber auf seinem Boot. Vielleicht hat er ja an diesem morgen seine emails geschrieben  So und nun genug zu diesem Thema!
TL,
Marc


----------

